# What does anavar do?



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it weak ? Is it comparable to dbol ?

I know nothing about anavar, never taken it.

What sort of gains and improvments are we talking about?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I know anavar doesn't have that many side affects.

but I'd like to know more about it from people who used it.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

To add to the original question, I would like to know why its so damm expensive ?


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxandrolone

but ive never had it


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

buzzzbar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxandrolone
> 
> but ive never had it


Congratulations you can use wikipedia.


----------



## steroiduser1988 (Mar 14, 2011)

the raw material is more expensive compared to other roids. (just like the difference in test e and test p)

Plus high demand from consumers allow dealers to price them at a higher price.

attractive features of var:

low sides since it cant be aromatised to estrogen

little effect on liver profile (some say it actually helps!)

little weight gain for those who want to remain in their weight class

strength gains (which i didnt really feel was attributed to that)

vascularity

pumps (nitrogen retention)

frees up SHGB if using in combination with other test

girls can use them more safely than others

downsides:

ex

little weight gain (if ur purpose is to gain weight)

i tried a var only cycle b4, wasnt too impressed (little strength gains, pills may be underdosed or bunk), but i guess everyone responds differently..

First 2 weeks took 100mg ed, next 4 weeks took 50mg ed.

u may wanna increase dosage to feel the effects according, maybe 100mg ED. i feel alot of the pills by UGs are severely underdosed.

hope this helps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my mrs uses it for strength gains .


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

steroiduser1988 said:


> the raw material is more expensive compared to other roids. (just like the difference in test e and test p)
> 
> Plus high demand from consumers allow dealers to price them at a higher price.
> 
> ...


IMO they sounds f*cking lame lol


----------

